# Hey, New Girl Getting In To PC,s Here :D



## Epona

Be prepared to be ambushed by computer nerds.

Welcome!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Omg a girl! on a pc forum!
Welcome









inb4hormonalnerds


----------



## Methos07

Welcome to OCN. Also, by putting girl in your title, you will get 1000 hits in a day.


----------



## pjBSOD

Sup.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Welcome to overclock.net DUDE!


----------



## Buzzin92

And so it begins.

Welcome though!


----------



## mixxwell

Why hello there, welcome to OCN! ;]


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;12905177*
> Be prepared to be ambushed by computer nerds.
> 
> Welcome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12905179*
> Omg a girl! on a pc forum!
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4hormonalnerds


You two _do_ realize... nevermind.


----------



## Behemoth777

I want to be on the first page of 30!









EDIT: Oh, by the way, fill out your system specs and get yourself a cool avatar.


----------



## Nalty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc2Z7CL4Cv0[/ame]


----------



## jemping

Be prepared for the hordes of nerds!!
Welcome, and enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Dopamin3

I foresee a 20 page thread.

Welcome


----------



## pez

I fully agree with you that Tom's is useless. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Tw34k

I haz a hunch...


----------



## HandGunPat

INB4 OMGSHESAGIRLOLOLOLOL

But otherwise, Welcome to OCN!

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;12905198*
> And so it begins.
> 
> Welcome though!


hahaha This!


----------



## Mongol

Welcome to OCN.









Keep the anti-hound spray handy, as you will be hounded by hormonal teenage guys.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

welcome to OCN!


----------



## Dorkseid

Cripes...some things are guaranteed to get the weirdoes crawling out from their caves.

2 of the main ones are:
(1) Flame-bait fanboi posts.
(2) Openly admitting (or claiming) to be female.

At any rate, welcome to the OC...N.

BTW, for giggles, try getting a macho, manly avatar and see how many people automatically call you "dude" in threads.


----------



## darthjoe229

Hey, welcome to OCN! Enjoy the stay!


----------



## strollingchimp

Welcome! I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12905210*
> 
> EDIT: Oh, by the way, fill out your system specs and get yourself a cool avatar.


Done









And so many replies







, toms takes 24hours per reply









Thanks for the warm welcome all


----------



## 161029

Welcome to :clock:CN, where there is no such thing as overkill or limits.


----------



## Tw34k

20 pages.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905311*
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so many replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , toms takes 24hours per reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome all


Woah, nice system there. I didn't know it was possible for a girl to ever like the rv01.


----------



## starpwnage

You guys only predict 20-30 pages?...
I predict moar


----------



## reflex99

inb4 page 100


----------



## MCBrown.CA

How YOU do...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nalty;12905228*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc2Z7CL4Cv0


Dammit!


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;12905177*
> Be prepared to be ambushed by computer nerds.
> 
> Welcome!


HAHAHA i thought this before i even clicked on the link for this thread, and Welcome to OCN, i'm married so probably one of the safe nerds who won't sexually harrass you lol.


----------



## Phyxers

Welcome! Don't pay too much mind to all the troll posts and you'll be ok. We've actually had some pretty successful females members here, so enjoy yourself.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (21 members and 4 guests)

Sir Amik Vase, $ilent, airbozo, Behemoth777, derickwm, Dorkseid, DrDarkTempler, Durdle Class A, EqOpHater, Greg0986, HybridCore, Lemondrips, MCBrown.CA, mdatmo, Ocnewb, reflex99, Revained Mortal, starpwnage, Tunapiano, xBlitzerx, xxicrimsonixx

Says something doesnt it...


----------



## DrDarkTempler

22 active user and 2 guess... oh boy


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12905347*
> Woah, nice system there. I didn't know it was possible for a girl to ever like the rv01.


The RV01 is a thing of beauty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;12905357*
> How YOU do...
> 
> Dammit!


----------



## Dorkseid

So...you actually have a MHS from SLU, right? The name isn't just for teh propz?









My girlfriend and I are moving to STL in a couple months, she'll go to WUSTL for grad school, Neuroscience and Molecular Bio.


----------



## _02

Welcome to OCN!

That is all.


----------



## Ocnewb

Welcome to OCN! If u need any help, u could reach me @ 61x-xxx-xxxx...oh wait..







Enjoy your time here!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12905366*
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 25 (21 members and 4 guests)
> 
> Sir Amik Vase, $ilent, airbozo, Behemoth777, derickwm, Dorkseid, DrDarkTempler, Durdle Class A, EqOpHater, Greg0986, HybridCore, Lemondrips, MCBrown.CA, mdatmo, Ocnewb, reflex99, Revained Mortal, starpwnage, Tunapiano, xBlitzerx, xxicrimsonixx
> 
> Says something doesnt it...


Hey! Some of us aren't even 13 yet







.

Edi-though I do have ninja skills














.


----------



## JedixJarf

Welcome, such a chick name for a machine lol.


----------



## Coolio831

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Welcome. Icecream?


----------



## Liability

Hey. Want to be my e-girlfriend?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905402*
> Hey! Some of us aren't even 13 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ujelly?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905418*
> Hey. Want to be my e-girlfriend?


There's 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12905429*
> ujelly?


Shut up. You've just turned into jelly...except for 1 part of u.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905380*
> The RV01 is a thing of beauty


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905402*
> Hey! Some of us aren't even 13 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edi-though I do have ninja skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Man, that pic is starting to creep me out...


----------



## i7monkey

I'm surprised you're not at 200+ rep already. Says so much about the sex lives of the computer enthusiast community.


----------



## Tw34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34k;12905321*
> 20 pages.


30*

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 48 (39 members and 9 guests)

Tw34k, $ilent, AtomicFrost, Behemoth777, Bobicon, Brandon2142, Buzzin92, Deadpool01, Dorkseid, DrDarkTempler, DSF_x, EqOpHater, ExplosiveBacon, faridahmed, FLCLimax, Greg0986, HybridCore, i7monkey, iGustopher, jemping, Larky_the_mauler, Lee Stevens, Lemondrips, Liability, MCBrown.CA, Moonzi, NathanEvans, nelson, razorguy, rent.a.john, Revained Mortal, Sir Amik Vase, Skizzorz13, starpwnage, TitaniumClocker, TwistedDane, UnInvincible, Voidsplit, _02

You people are sad.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12905440*
> Man, that pic is starting to creep me out...


What? My avatar? Yeah, its watching you








.

Edit-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12905443*
> I'm surprised you're not at 200+ rep already. Says so much about the sex lives of the computer enthusiast community.


----------



## iGustopher

Welcome to OCN, where there's no such things as budgets!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGustopher;12905463*
> Welcome to OCN, where there's no such things as budgets!


Its not budgets, its limits. Its not about the money!!!

Edit- this is something that's fun for once.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Welcome to *ಠ*CN!

The more girls on OϾN the better.









Sorry about your wallet!


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831;12905413*
> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, Welcome. Icecream?


I like icecream








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905418*
> Hey. Want to be my e-girlfriend?


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12905435*


^_~

Edit: Ohh my gosh, so many replies cant keep up with them all

Take it easy guys


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905458*
> What? My avatar? Yeah, its watching you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit-


No, I meant the one you quoted, the freaky "Inglip as a stick person, crying" thing. Makes me queasy...


----------



## ironhide138

girl seeking attention online is 99% forsure a dude......


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12905480*
> No, I meant the one you quoted, the freaky "Inglip as a stick person, crying" thing. Makes me queasy...












I saw that yesterday and was like WT.................................F.

Edit- expect lots of attention, and questions about availability (but not from me







. I counted 1 already).


----------



## Dorkseid

I predict that at some point, every other member of this forum will be viewing this thread at the same time.


----------



## Ocnewb

50 n*** are viewing this thread, proof


----------



## jemping

And, she got 1 rep now.
GJ guys


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb;12905503*
> 50 Nerds are viewing this thread, proof:


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

nooo take my name off the list!!!!!! I wasn't here and im not lonely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138;12905494*
> girl seeking attention online is 99% forsure a dude......


Or, perhaps actually a girl wanting people to think she's a guy, therefore cleverly avoiding excess trollage. Sneaky...


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12905500*
> I predict that at some point, every other member of this forum will be viewing this thread at the same time.


I'm expecting a member increase of 100%







.

Edit-Watch her make a new account and claim she's a guy unless this person's really a guy. Just joking







.


----------



## 8-Ball

Welcome!
Luckily this isn't 4chan or else you would be welcomed like this:


----------



## Liability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905478*
> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


What WoW server do you play on? We should have a romantic get together at the moonwell to celebrate our 5 minute anniversary.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jemping;12905514*
> And, she got 1 rep now.
> GJ guys


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905539*
> What WoW server do you play on? We should have a romantic get together at the moonwell to celebrate our 5 minute anniversary.


Dont get involved with her...
I bet she plays an alliance character

Scummy faction


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12905542*


She's catchin up to you...


----------



## Tw34k

Days like these,

I hate the internet.


----------



## Delta_32-1

Welcome! To OCN. :3


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12905542*


"Captain's log...facepalm."


----------



## gsa700

A girl on OCN?, pics or it didn't happen.

jk, welcome.


----------



## Bobicon

Oh god, people are repping a new member for positng they are a girl INC rep abuse fixes for admins.


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905539*
> What WoW server do you play on? We should have a romantic get together at the moonwell to celebrate our 5 minute anniversary.


i dont play wow anymore honey

I got to like level 5 mage and got bored x

We could meet their if you showed me the way


----------



## ironhide138

if shes a girl then im a sasquatch. BRAAAAAAAAR.

This is probably goin to be the most viewed/posted thread on OCN within 24 hrs.


----------



## $ilent




----------



## 161029

*facepalm*


























































*Epic Ninja Facepalm!*


----------



## Behemoth777

Oh, and good for you switching over from tom's, that place is bloody useless. Ocn is where it's at.









There are a lot of people here that like to help people, and responses are usually pretty quick.


----------



## Oupavoc

Welcome to Ocn


----------



## CravinR1

TLDR

Pics

Here is OPs facebook pic:


----------



## 161029

This thread has not been posted in for a couple seconds. New record. What happened?

Edit- Crap! I was







twice. My ninja skills have failed me. Forgive me sensei!!!!!!!!


----------



## i7monkey

Can we lock this thread now?? Either we should ban women from this forum or castrate all the clingy nerds. I vote for the latter option.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905624*
> This thread has not been posted in for a couple seconds. New record. What happened?


They had to go dispose of the goods if you get what i mean


----------



## Liability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905591*
> i dont play wow anymore honey
> 
> I got to like level 5 mage and got bored x
> 
> We could meet their if you showed me the way


What do you play? I'd play any game for you, baby.







except black ops


----------



## Delta_32-1

I feel asleep, sorry about that everyone.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905633*
> What do you play? I'd play any game for you, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except black ops


We have somebody who's been superglued to the magnet. Can somebody get him off? We don't need to see a relationship forming here. Note there are little kids here







.


----------



## Shomiyamu!

This thread just grew you some e-pe-wait nevermind.


----------



## philhalo66

Welcome to the paradise that is OCN


----------



## Dorkseid

We're down to 38 people viewing...attention span failing, topic breach imminent.


----------



## 161029

45 people currently. 33 members and 12 guests.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905649*
> We have somebody who's been superglued to the magnet. Can somebody get him off? We don't need to see a relationship forming here. Note there are little kids here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've already bought the engagement ring. We were meant to be. It was fate that brought us together 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Hahaha. I love reading these kind of threads. Always gives me a good laugh









Edit: Holy wow 54 people viewing this thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fluxlite

hi

also lol @ rep


----------



## cloudbyday

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## gtsteviiee

I feel like saying "pics or ****" but, I did and I put it in white font.

HI ;D.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905668*
> I've already bought the engagement ring. We were meant to be. It was fate that brought us together 10 minutes ago.


Please don't post a video of...nvmd. You'll do it anyways.


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905633*
> What do you play? I'd play any game for you, baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except black ops


awww how cuutee







, i mainly play BC2 atm, altho i also have been playing with AC Brotherhood, crysis 2, JC2, Grid (Drifting <3)

x


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I just hurt myself from laughing so hard..


----------



## jemping

One of the fastest ways to gain rep at OCN: intro yourself as a girl and profit.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite;12905670*
> also lol @ rep


I so need to come out of the closet and say I'm a girl...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jemping;12905690*
> One of the fastest ways to gain rep at OCN: intro yourself as a girl and profit.


*Makes new profile*

I wonder how many people actually subscribe to threads like this in the hopes of hitting it off, lol.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905682*
> awww how cuutee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i mainly play BC2 atm, altho i also have been playing with AC Brotherhood, crysis 2, JC2, Grid (Drifting <3)
> 
> x


Hit me up on steam, i'll play some bc2 with ya. Just don't expect me to let you win.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905682*
> awww how cuutee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i mainly play BC2 atm, altho i also have been playing with AC Brotherhood, crysis 2, JC2, Grid (Drifting <3)
> 
> x


You gotta play Dirt 3. Its coming out on May 24th or you can just try Dirt 2 via onlive (completely free. They have short 30min trials you can continuously do).


----------



## munaim1

lol at this thread. welcome to ocn


----------



## Liability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12905697*
> Hit me up on steam, i'll play some bc2 with ya. Just don't expect me to let you win.


Stay away from my wife, you homewrecker!


----------



## 161029

If this thread keeps on going, she'll end up with so much random rep. Then people will just go to her and be like, how did you get so much rep withing 10 minutes of signing up?









Edit-be prepared for a full fledged geek war. Lets see, lets watch them fight in BC2. Whoever wins gets the woman







.


----------



## mobius9

omg a girl

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgoXUzIwXk0[/ame]

edit: lol welcome to ocn. forgot to be nice


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jemping;12905690*
> One of the fastest ways to gain rep at OCN: intro yourself as a girl and profit.


I'm a girl! No really!

Now give me that 32 rep so I can sell stuff.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905707*
> Stay away from my wife, you homewrecker!


But... That's my specialty.


----------



## 161029

Pics or it didn't happen







.

Edit- who believes in geek wars? One's starting right now.


----------



## Dynomutt

this threads gonna get a lottttttt of attention lol,

welcome anywayz


----------



## meticadpa

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 54 (39 members and 15 guests)

yup.

Oh, and hello, I guess.


----------



## 161029

She got more rep than you. You've been here for 3 months and her, about 10-30 min.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12905736*
> But... That's my specialty.


She doesn't want you, can't you see?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905763*
> She doesn't want you, can't you see?


However, he wants her







.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905763*
> She doesn't want you, can't you see?


Well, that's for her to decide. The heart will go where it wants to go.


----------



## G33K

Not sure if dude trolling for attention...

Anyway, Hey
















inb4 over9000 posts by prepubescent nerds


----------



## 161029

It won't go anywhere unless she gets heat surgery.


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;12905697*
> Hit me up on steam, i'll play some bc2 with ya. Just don't expect me to let you win.


Sure thing, dont expect it to be easy just cos im a girl


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K;12905784*
> Not sure if dude trolling for attention...
> 
> Anyway, Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 over9000 posts by prepubescent nerds


Well, your one of them, so welcome to the club.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905794*
> Sure thing, dont expect it to be easy just cos im a girl


Ooo, sounds like a challenge! lol


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905762*
> She got more rep than you. You've been here for 3 months and her, about 10-30 min.


almost as much as me and i've been here for 3 years


----------



## 161029

Edit-won't show all of them.


----------



## CravinR1

Welcome to OCN, might be best if you don't let the dorks here know you're female.

You'll get hit on or hated on or hated hit on


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;12905177*
> Be prepared to be ambushed by computer nerds.
> 
> Welcome!


This^

Welcome! We hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Faint

I swear, every time there is a thread with "girl" in it the whole site is magnetized to it.

Anyway, welcome and have a nice stay.


----------



## 161029

I challenge you to Dirt 3...as soon as I build my first rig. Bulldozer ftw.


----------



## Liability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905794*
> Sure thing, dont expect it to be easy just cos im a girl


I never cared about you anyway. I was just using you for sex.


----------



## timAHH

Hahahahahaha

It's either this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint;12905825*
> I swear, every time there is a thread with "girl" in it the whole site is magnetized to it.
> 
> Anyway, welcome and have a nice stay.


Or this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixxwell;12905203*
> Why hello there, welcome to OCN! ;]


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905831*
> I never cared about you anyway. I was just using you for sex.


She's your toy to you.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12905812*
> Welcome to OCN, might be best if you don't let the *dorks* here know you're female.


I fail to see how this doesn't make you a dork as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905831*
> I never cared about you anyway. I was just using you for sex.


That went quicker than brittany spears!


----------



## sstnt

43 minutes, 129 posts....that's gotta be some kinda record (without offering free stuff)!

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905831*
> I never cared about you anyway. I was just using you for sex.


LOL

Anyway...
Ill play some BFBC2 with you MHSSLU <3
Just PM me k


----------



## Simca

Hey! Welcome to OCN. Add "Off-Topic OCN" group on Steam. Lots of us play Left 4 Dead 2 a lot if you have it. Feel free to join us.


----------



## Darkknight512

Enjoy your stay and I hope the more crazy one's don't scare you off haha


----------



## 161029

64 viewers. That was quick.


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905830*
> I challenge you to Dirt 3...as soon as I build my first rig. Bulldozer ftw.


Sure thing hun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liability;12905831*
> I never cared about you anyway. I was just using you for sex.


Awww, well atleast it was goood while it lasted


----------



## topog_z

Uhoh


----------



## 161029

You're not the newest member anymore. I suspect this thread made some people join. Has anybody bombarded you with friend requests yet?


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905162*
> Hey guys and girls
> 
> Been in to the computer scene for a while now, gone on to a few forums such as toms hardware and found they were utterly useless. So thought i would check ocn out. Been lurking for a while and from what i have seen It seems quite active and looks to have a nice community, so will be seeing you around the forums i guess?
> 
> x


You should join up with the EyeFinity Club and Info threads

Links in my sig


----------



## metroid112

FACE WHEN I ENTERED THE THREAD










FACE RIGHT NOW


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12905851*
> Hey! Welcome to OCN. Add "Off-Topic OCN" group on Steam. Lots of us play Left 4 Dead 2 a lot if you have it. Feel free to join us.


Will do, and i like your avatar <3

Anyway off to post in some other threads









See you around and thanks for the warm welcome everyone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12905868*
> You should join up with the EyeFinity Club and Info threads
> 
> Links in my sig


Will do and thanks for the info


----------



## Bobeebo

almost 70 people looking


----------



## 161029

So...who's gonna destroy the fun by closing this? When in doubt, blame the mods.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12905851*
> Hey! Welcome to OCN. Add "Off-Topic OCN" group on Steam. Lots of us play Left 4 Dead 2 a lot if you have it. Feel free to join us.


This girl is proof that we don't scare off every girl that comes to ocn.









Btw, welcome back simca.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905888*
> Will do, and i like your avatar <3
> 
> Anyway off to post in some other threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you around and thanks for the warm welcome everyone


Your welcome.


----------



## topog_z

My PC hit the bucket and completely froze when looking for a picture here.


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905888*
> Will do, and i like your avatar <3
> 
> Anyway off to post in some other threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you around and thanks for the warm welcome everyone


No problem bro.


----------



## BillOhio

A girl shows up on the forum and her intro gets 14 pages of responses in less than an hour. I'm not sure where to go with that except to say hello to the OP and Welcome.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

She no liketh me...
Girls must not dig WoW roleplayers
/wrist


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timAHH;12905915*
> No problem bro.


Well, someone is a hater aren't they?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12905179*
> Omg a girl! on a pc forum!
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4hormonalnerds


How did i know posts like this were going to come up


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase;12905920*
> She no liketh me...
> Girls must not dig WoW roleplayers
> /wrist


You're already to her. I wonder how that happened...


----------



## Krusher33

Some of you sillies don't realize we have a lot of females on OCN so CHILL! Take a cold shower or something.

Anyhow, Welcome to OCN and don't let these fools ruin our professionalism image.

By the way, just came across a rather interesting site for girls into computers... http://geekgirlsnetwork.com/blog/. Came across it when ModMenTV mentioned they got interviewed by them.


----------



## BigCactus

I'm a Babe too.


----------



## G33K

Just saying.

Maybe I should say I'm a girl just to see if I get this much attention


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12905942*
> You're already to her. I wonder how that happened...


Well... i just cant fight it

I am forever alone


----------



## thegreatsquare

Gee guys, why don't you just ship your rigs to her while you're at it?


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K;12905965*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Maybe I should say I'm a girl just to see if I get this much attention


Why even mention you are a girl on this forum. Gender is irrelevant here.


----------



## Princess Garnet

I'm also new, but I didn't put anything referencing my gender in my topic title the other day (not that the name isn't probably obvious enough, but I wanted avoid calling it out in the title). Seeing what happened here, I think I made the right choice.

Welcome, by the way. I'm still new too, but the place seems lively and friendly (most of the time).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;12905985*
> Why even mention you are a girl on this forum. Gender is irrelevant here.


Bingo. I went so far as to fake being the opposite gender on another forum just to forgo the hassle. I was there for my interest, not my gender. I got over hiding it, but I don't broadcast it either.


----------



## i7monkey

HAi GuyZ!! I'm a girl. Everyone send me their GTX 590s and 6990s, quick! Anything lower than said video cards will be thrown away immediately.

*Waits for a horde of video cards arriving in the mail*


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;12905990*
> I'm also new, but I didn't put anything referencing my gender in my topic title the other day (not that the name isn't probably obvious enough, but I wanted avoid calling it out in the title). Seeing what happened here, I think I made the right choice.
> 
> Welcome, by the way. I'm still new too, but the place seems lively and friendly (most of the time).Bingo. I went so far as to fake being the opposite gender on another forum just to forgo the hassle. I was there for my interest, not my gender. I got over hiding it, but I don't call it out anymore.


Yup, just steer clear of the trolls and you will be okay.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12906012*
> HAi GuyZ!! I'm a girl. Everyone send me their GTX 590s and 6990s, quick! Anything lower than said video cards will be thrown away immediately.
> 
> *Waits for a horde of video cards in the arriving in the mail*


Awww, some one missed their yoga class this morning.


----------



## munaim1

being a girl gets you 3 reps in under an hour


----------



## Psyren

Jeebiz, OVER 1000 views?!?! Teh hell guys :/

Anyways, welcome.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

More Girls should be interested in PCs and overclocking instead of Apples and Oranges.


----------



## BigCactus

Man or Girl...whatever...all I can say is the OP has one heck of a pc in her sig.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;12905985*
> Why even mention you are a girl on this forum. Gender is irrelevant here.


I think this just disproved it.


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare;12905983*
> Gee guys, why don't you just ship your rigs to her while you're at it?


Did she post her address? I may have missed it. I actually wanted to do it.


----------



## 161029

The days of roses are over. Now its the day of rigs! Tell the person you love them by giving them, yours truly, a self built rig.


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timAHH;12906059*
> Did she post her address? I may have missed it. I actually wanted to do it.


I'm more interested in you. I like your resolution.


----------



## i7monkey

This is what I hate about being a computer enthusiast. When a chick posts on a forum, they get swarmed on by a bunch of clingy, needy, nutless, virginal wussbags. It's sickening really.

Grow a pair you desperate nerds! Instead of paying another $500-$700 for SLI, get a god dam escort or something, do anything to get you out of that misery!


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHSSLU;12905682*
> Grid (Drifting <3)
> 
> x


In love:wubsmiley:wubsmiley


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12906095*
> This is what I hate about being a computer enthusiast. When a chick posts on a forum, they get swarmed on by a bunch of clingy, needy, nutless, virginal wussbags. It's sickening really.
> 
> Grow a pair you desperate nerds! Instead of paying another $500-$700 for SLI, get a god dam escort or something, do anything to get you out of that misery!


You've insulted everybody including yourself (except the girls). You should be ashamed.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12906095*
> This is what I hate about being a computer enthusiast. When a chick posts on a forum, they get swarmed on by a bunch of clingy, needy, nutless, virginal wussbags. It's sickening really.
> 
> Grow a pair you desperate nerds! Instead of paying another $500-$700 for SLI, get a god dam escort or something, do anything to get you out of that misery!


----------



## 161029

Who here doesn't like drifting? (screw you drifting and driving haters)


----------



## Esmil




----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;12905990*
> I'm also new, but I didn't put anything referencing my gender in my topic title the other day (not that the name isn't probably obvious enough, but I wanted avoid calling it out in the title)


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esmil;12906145*












Edit- why did you delete the pic







.

Edit- oh now you put it back up.


----------



## heathmcabee

Damn, I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this thread. Think I'll laugh. Anyway, welcome to the forums, girl.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heathmcabee;12906177*
> Damn, I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this thread. Think I'll laugh. Anyway, welcome to the forums, *girl*.


You had to ruin it with that.


----------



## Esmil

This is the only thing that makes me regret sometimes of being in OCN.


----------



## tats

4 reps.....


----------



## Pheatton

I love these threads, entertaining.

Welcome!


----------



## XiCynx

Seeing this pop up in the latest discussions area I decided to take a look. I seen that she had posted this up about... 1 hour ago. I then proceed to look to the right to see how many pages of replies there were... 18! HOLY ****

Welcome to the community though, I have a feeling you're gonna get quite a lot of help for some reason...


----------



## 161029

It just went from 64 to 60. People are starting to lose interest. Before you know it, this thread will drop dead. They should have a record book for OCN. Most popular new member thread.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12906146*


Haha. I guess I walked into that. No, I'm not mad though. Check my edit. It's more of the opposite. I used to be scared of broadcasting it for the attention, and this thread is sort of an example why. It was just meant as a bit of intended humor though.


----------



## cubanresourceful

HAHAHAHAHAA you guys seriously. XD


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12906110*
> You've insulted everybody including yourself (except the girls). You should be ashamed.


No, I haven't. Some in this thread agree with what I'm saying. And I've seen this clingy behavior on many different boards over the past 10-12 years, it's disgusting really.

Anyone who acts like that should be ashamed of _themselves_.

Prime example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;12906049*
> Man or Girl...whatever...all I can say is the OP has one heck of a pc in her sig.


Really? "One heck of a pc"?????? GTF0!

4GB of RAM? 6950 on a Tri-monitor setup? 500GB hard drive? Hardly "one heck of a PC". It's nice one, but not a great one. Mine ain't great either but I'm not kissing her ass like this guy.


----------



## 161029

Fail insult anyways.


----------



## cl04k3d

Why is the whole site looking at this one thread?


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12906157*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- why did you delete the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit- oh now you put it back up.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Not sure why you feel the need to say you are a female unless you are seeking attention which you know you will get. Welcome, but not a very classy or intelligent way to say hello on a computer hardware forum.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful;12906248*
> HAHAHAHAHAA you guys seriously. XD


----------



## 161029

I guess she didn't know this would happen.


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey;12906266*
> No, I haven't. Some in this thread agree with what I'm saying. And I've seen this clingy behavior on many different boards over the past 10-12 years, it's disgusting really.
> 
> Anyone who acts like that should be ashamed of _themselves_.
> 
> Prime example:
> 
> Really? "One heck of a pc"?????? GTF0!
> 
> 4GB of RAM? 6950 on a Tri-monitor setup? 500GB hard drive? Hardly "one heck of a PC". It's nice one, but not a great one. Mine ain't great either but I'm not kissing her ass like this guy.


Dude, I game at 1360x768. Have some respect.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;12906293*
> Not sure why you feel the need to say you are a female unless you are seeking attention which you know you will get. Welcome, but not a very classy or intelligent way to say hello on a computer hardware forum.


This. Maybe people can get off this thread and actually help people who have been waiting for weeks bumping their threads desperate for help?


----------



## MHSSLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;12906293*
> Not sure why you feel the need to say you are a female unless you are seeking attention which you know you will get. Welcome, but not a very classy or intelligent way to say hello on a computer hardware forum.


Im sorry x, didnt mean to offend anyone


----------



## juryben

Girl in title = 200 replies within the hour.


----------



## Sethy666

24 members, 18 guests
I love "new girl" threads. There so...


----------



## munaim1

not to mean any disrespect but why the hell would you rep someone (regardless of gender) for no reason? I'm guessing that it's not part of the rules here on ocn.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12906275*
> Fail insult anyways.


Get real. The computer enthusiast community is filled with desperate guys. I've seen threads like this many times in many different forums over the past ten plus years. I'm not surprised.


----------



## 161029

And I thought you were done looking at this thread. I thought you were interested in that 6950 weight problem thread.

Edit- this thread is dying.


----------



## BigCactus

This thread is Nerd Rage X 10.


----------



## srsparky32

protip: get 3 flames an free overclocked account. give up. start trolling.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet;12906242*
> Haha. I guess I walked into that. No, I'm not mad though. Check my edit. It's more of the opposite. I used to be scared of broadcasting it for the attention, and this thread is sort of an example why. It was just meant as a bit of intended humor though.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12906413*


----------



## Juganot

200 posts, 3k views, 40 people viewing the thread atm, all within one hour. WOW.

Anyway, welcome to the forum I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## 161029

The welcomes are long gone







.


----------



## BigCactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;12906361*
> 24 members, 18 guests
> I love "new girl" threads. There so...


I've got 23 of my ocn accounts simultaneously viewing the forum...it's really just me and you talking this whole time, aint that a trip?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;12906372*
> And I thought you were done looking at this thread. I thought you were interested in that 6950 weight problem thread.
> 
> Edit- this thread is dying.


It's called morbid curiosity.

This thread going bad is not the OP's fault necessarily (unless it was intentional







). Regardless of the stimulus, people can control their reaction...provided they exert even the slightest amount of effort.

Otherwise, you end up with


----------



## CravinR1




----------



## k0rnh0li0

its funny 1 girl enters. the whole forum SWARMS.

Welcome to [OCN] enjoy your stay. look around see what interests you.

PLEASE by all means don't be a fanGIRL AH AH. really guys 21 pages for 1 person


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12906413*


Kitty is busy. Do not disturb.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid;12906461*
> It's called morbid curiosity.
> 
> This thread going bad is not the OP's fault necessarily (unless it was intentional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Regardless of the stimulus, people can control their reaction...provided they exert even the slightest amount of effort.
> 
> Otherwise, you end up with


Looks like we've avoided another Middle East.


----------



## Scorpion87

proof or i call trolling, especially a girl that ocs its CPU to 4.2 ghz ...


----------



## juryben




----------



## fluxlite

ahhh ffs guys this is ruining my view of live posts


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You;12906293*
> Not sure why you feel the need to say you are a female unless you are seeking attention...


When saying you are a girl gets you 20 pages of responses in an hour in a forum, it isn't the girl's issue, it's the members of the forum.

Of course, that's assuming there is an issue, at this point the thread seems like harmless fun, I'm not sure where the lack of class comes in.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juryben;12906492*


























That's fantastic...I've got to share that one around.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Heya


----------



## nukefission

lolwuts this?
22 pages?
There are no girls on the internet








Enjoy your stay








Nice rig


----------



## CravinR1




----------



## juryben

Guys let's be honest with ourselves.

Girls can't overclock.

Or drive.


----------



## retrogamer999

ambush ambush ambush


----------



## CravinR1




----------



## Scorpion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juryben;12906541*
> Guys let's be honest with ourselves.
> 
> Girls can't overclock.
> 
> Or drive.


Well... my sister can drive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrogamer999;12906546*
> ambush ambush ambush


goes into stealth mode.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Oh great not this again...


----------



## 161029




----------



## the.FBI

How many pages does this reach before op rages at a mod that banned their original account like the last one of these threads?


----------



## corpse fan

so lets see
2 "im a computer chick" threads in one day. im sure its legit.


----------



## grunion

Closed while rep abuse is sorted out.


----------



## grunion

FYI people

This person played you guys like a second rate fiddle.
In reality this an ROTB account.

This is why we take rep abuse very seriously here.
A couple more days of rep abuse and this individual would have gained access to the market place.
Who knows what would have happened then.

So please stop abusing one of the tools that we use to protect our members(YOU).


----------

